# Is Zabuza S-Rank ?



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Mar 17, 2018)

Same as above.


----------



## Katou (Mar 17, 2018)

S-rank usually involves a need of multiple Jounins ... 
like a mission involve attacking an Akatsuki member is S-rank .... 

Zabuza is likely lower... B-A


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 17, 2018)

He is



Legendary Swordsman of the Mist
Went toe to toe with the legendary Sharingan Kakashi (who eats regular Jounins for breakfast)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 17, 2018)

Adjusting for scaling, yes. 

He had Kakashi trapped and would have killed him.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Mar 17, 2018)

yes, hes stronger than darui


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 17, 2018)

S-rank is a rank reserved for either highly experienced jonin or kage-level shinobi. Zabuza was a challenge to Kakashi, who himself was a highly experienced jonin, so it's possible.


----------



## hbcaptain (Mar 17, 2018)

Most likely yeah, he was one of the strongest Jonin in the world, world widely renowned as one of the seven sowrmen of the mist doubled to his reputation as "Zabuza the demon". Furhtermore, he won 1 of the 3 fights he had with Kakashi who was himself Konoha's strongest Jonin up then.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 17, 2018)

I'd say he was. He actually had Kakashi beat in one of their matchups, which is no small feat. Obviously he looks unimpressive if you compare him to freaks like the akatsuki, but nobody doubts that Kakashi is an S-class ninja in terms of ability because his male pupils are far beyond him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Conqueror (Mar 17, 2018)

Yes.  He had the title of Legendary sowrdsmen of the mist and also went in toe to toe with Kakashi who himself was renowned all over the 5 great nations

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tri (Mar 17, 2018)

I'd say he likely was.


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 17, 2018)

Yes he is. S-Class also has very high range and tiers in itself.
Zabuza would be a low S-Class while someone like Pain would be considered Top S-Class


----------



## SwordSlayer99 (Mar 17, 2018)

I'd say that any ninja who ranks in/close to Low Kage level is S-Rank.

Hidan/Zabuza/Kakashi are at the top of the tier. Asuma got overwhelmed in CQC against Hidan, and he stated that Hidan was above him. Zabuza actually beat Kakashi in one of their skirmishes. Zabuza could arguably beat Hidan by flooding the battlefield/blanketing it with mist and slicing Hidan into pieces with his sword.

Low Kage level:
Kakashi/Zabuza
Hidan
Asuma/Darui
Anybody on these guys levels or Kitsuchi is Low Kage. Someone like Rasa who can summon tsunamis of sand and restrain Shukaku is Mid Kage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Vrizu (Mar 17, 2018)

Top of A rank to me, just like Asuma.


----------



## Hazuki (Mar 17, 2018)

The fact that if kakashi had trouble against zabuza it was only because of the context by protecting people in the same time
kakashi was protecting 3 child ninja and one normal man in the same time
if it was one on one kakashi could have kill him without too much problem but most of the time he was worry about naruto , sasuke and of course sakura and the other man

jiraiya himself said that akatsuki are all S rank in the bingo book , meaning kage level ( even hidan who is elite jonin is somehow kage level because of his immortality and his skill to kill anyone in a certain situation )
that's why he said *" even for you , you can't handle it *"

even for him an elite jonin , jiraiya considere kakashi not strong enough to fight a S rank ninja ( kage level )

zabuza isn't kage level , he is just a strong jounin like azuma , in part 1 the  top elite jonin are kakashi and gai

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bonly (Mar 18, 2018)

Hard to say, so far we've been told that Itachi and Kisame are S-Rank ninja and we were told that most of the Akatsuki are S-Rank and that's it. I personally doubt it and think he'd be A-Rank but who knows how low the bar is for S-rank ninja


----------



## TimiAbajingin123 (Jan 18, 2020)

Katou said:


> S-rank usually involves a need of multiple Jounins ...
> like a mission involve attacking an Akatsuki member is S-rank ....
> 
> Zabuza is likely lower... B-A


Kakashi was the strongest jonin in the leaf village and was also s rank. It would take 4 average jonin to kill zabuza


----------



## Cichy (Jan 18, 2020)

If we consider S-rank = kage level then no.

Zabuza was a strong Jonin, but still should get spanked by most kages.


----------



## TimiAbajingin123 (Jan 18, 2020)

SwordSlayer99 said:


> I'd say that any ninja who ranks in/close to Low Kage level is S-Rank.
> 
> Hidan/Zabuza/Kakashi are at the top of the tier. Asuma got overwhelmed in CQC against Hidan, and he stated that Hidan was above him. Zabuza actually beat Kakashi in one of their skirmishes. Zabuza could arguably beat Hidan by flooding the battlefield/blanketing it with mist and slicing Hidan into pieces with his sword.
> 
> ...



asuma didn’t get overwhelmed by hidan in cqc, all hidan did was graze asuma’s face once and that wasn’t even done at close range, it was done at long range because hidan used wires to extend his pscythe, and even then hidan couldn’t draw blood until he got asuma distracted by attacking shikamaru.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimiAbajingin123 (Jan 18, 2020)

Cichy said:


> If we consider S-rank = kage level then no.
> 
> Zabuza was a strong Jonin, but still should get spanked by most kages.





Cichy said:


> If we consider S-rank = kage level then no.
> 
> Zabuza was a strong Jonin, but still should get spanked by most kages.





Cichy said:


> If we consider S-rank = kage level then no.
> 
> Zabuza was a strong Jonin, but still should get spanked by most kages.



he would still get spanked by most kage?? That’s why he’s low kage


----------



## MShadows (Jan 18, 2020)

@TimiAbajingin123 stop necroing threads!


----------

